# [Video] Ouch ....... Apache meets with snow....



## Crusader74 (Mar 21, 2012)

I reckon with this video evidence, the pilot will not be flying after his court martial....


----------



## x SF med (Mar 21, 2012)

I wonder how long it's going to take to pay off THAT Statement of Charges? 
Think that'll be more than Field Grade UCMJ action?


----------



## fox1371 (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh shit!


----------



## AWP (Mar 21, 2012)

On the bright side, two aviation warrant slots just opened up...and probably their CO's slot is/ will be vacant as well.


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 21, 2012)

Pfffft..lighten up.  Im sure he meant to do that.


----------



## 104TN (Mar 21, 2012)

My problem with the pilot isn't his flying - it's that he didn't pull it off.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 21, 2012)

Guess he forgot that altitude affects lift thing, then he probably lost his tail rotor when he hit the snow. 
Glad no one died, but I would love to hear the tape of the call from the COB back to higher.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 22, 2012)

SOWT said:


> Guess he forgot that altitude affects lift thing, then he probably lost his tail rotor when he hit the snow.
> Glad no one died, but I would love to hear the tape of the call from the COB back to higher.


 
"Ummm...  can I speak to the COL?  This is CW2 Shite.   Uh, Sir, we have a little issue up at the FOB...  one of the birds is down...."


----------



## policemedic (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank God for snow.

Can you imagine his next flying job interview?

"So, why did you leave your last job?"


----------



## mike_cos (Mar 22, 2012)

policemedic said:


> "So, why did you leave your last job?"


"..the business was not taking off..."


----------



## RAGE275 (Mar 22, 2012)

Is that real!?


----------



## Scotth (Mar 22, 2012)

policemedic said:


> Thank God for snow.
> 
> Can you imagine his next flying job interview?
> 
> "So, why did you leave your last job?"


 
His next paid flying job will probably be as a bush pilot.

The second question of his interview will be, "have you ever flown in snow?"

"Yes sir I have flown into the snow before."


----------



## Andraste (Mar 22, 2012)

It looked like he belly flopped right on those people on the ground!
And nobody died?


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 25, 2012)

That was an awsome display of flying skill.....till 00:25.....dumb ass.


----------

